# [solved] kopete startet nicht mehr

## Yonathan

guten morgen.

seit einiger zeit startet kopete nurnoch sehr zögerlich, bzw neuerdings auch garnicht mehr... ich habe die vermutung, dass es mit dem neuen glibc-update kam, aber ich weiß es nicht sicher.

neu emergen kann ich nicht, weil ich dann immer folgenden fehler bekomme:

```
/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wconversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O3 -march=athlon-xp -msse -mmmx -m3dnow -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fforce-addr -falign-functions=4 -fprefetch-loop-arrays -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION   -Wl,-O1 -Wl,-z,now -Wl,--sort-common -o kopete_meanwhile.la -rpath /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3 -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined -module -avoid-version -module -no-undefined -Wl,--no-undefined -Wl,--allow-shlib-undefined -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/kde/3.5/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib -R /usr/lib  -L/usr/kde/3.5/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/lib     meanwhileprotocol.lo meanwhileaddcontactpage.lo meanwhileeditaccountwidget.lo meanwhileaccount.lo meanwhilecontact.lo meanwhilesession.lo meanwhileplugin.lo ../../../kopete/libkopete/libkopete.la ui/libkopetemeanwhileui.la -lmeanwhile -lglib-2.0

.libs/meanwhileprotocol.o: In function `MeanwhileProtocol::lookupStatus(Kopete::OnlineStatusManager::Categories)':

meanwhileprotocol.cpp:(.text+0x28f): undefined reference to `Kopete::OnlineStatusManager::self()'

meanwhileprotocol.cpp:(.text+0x2ab): undefined reference to `Kopete::OnlineStatusManager::onlineStatus(Kopete::Protocol*, Kopete::OnlineStatusManager::Categories) const'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[5]: *** [kopete_meanwhile.la] Fehler 1

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.5-r2/work/kopete-3.5.5/kopete/protocols/meanwhile'

make[4]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.5-r2/work/kopete-3.5.5/kopete/protocols/meanwhile'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.5-r2/work/kopete-3.5.5/kopete/protocols'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.5-r2/work/kopete-3.5.5/kopete'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kopete-3.5.5-r2/work/kopete-3.5.5'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kopete-3.5.5-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1568:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  kopete-3.5.5-r2.ebuild, line 121:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 172:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 342:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 338:   Called die

```

use-flags sind:

```
kde-base/kopete-3.5.5-r2  USE="alias arts autoreplace connectionstatus contactnotes crypt highlight history irc jingle kdehiddenvisibility latex netmeeting nowlistening sametime slp sms ssl statistics texteffect translator webpresence winpopup yahoo -addbookmarks -debug -gadu -groupwise -kdeenablefinal -xinerama (-xmms) -xscreensaver"
```

emerge --info liefert:

```
Portage 2.1.2_rc1-r6 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Sun, 12 Nov 2006 11:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r3, 2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -msse -mmmx -m3dnow -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fforce-addr -falign-functions=4 -fprefetch-loop-arrays"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -msse -mmmx -m3dnow -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fforce-addr -falign-functions=4 -fprefetch-loop-arrays"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer nostrip parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/  http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo  ftp://csociety-ftp.ecn.purdue.edu/pub/gentoo/  ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/  http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/  http://gentoo.ccccom.com http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo  ftp://gentoo.netnitco.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo/source/  http://mirror.tucdemonic.org/gentoo/ http://mirrors.acm.cs.rpi.edu/gentoo/  ftp://ftp.ndlug.nd.edu/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,-z,now -Wl,--sort-common"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/media /usr/local/layman/sabayon"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib acl acpi aim alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi bash-completion bcmath berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 bzlib cdr cjk cli cracklib crypt cups dga directfb divx4linux dlloader doc dri dv dvd dvdr elibc_glibc encode esd exif fam fbcon flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm gif gimp gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv icq idn imagemagick imap imlib immqt-bc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jabber java jpeg kde kdehiddenvisibility kdexdeltas kernel_linux libg++ libwww linguas_de mad maildir mime mmx mmxext mozilla mp3 mpeg msn mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntpl ntplonly odbc odd ogg oggvorbis openal opengl oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl php png ppds pppd python qt qt3 quicktime readline reflection samba scanner sdl session speex spell spl sse ssl svg svga szip tcltk tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU userlocales video_cards_fbdev video_cards_radeon video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga vorbis wmf wxwindows x86 xine xml xml2 xorg xpm xprint xv yahoo zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

starte ich es aus der konsole passiert auch nicht viel mehr:

```
mirco@randir ~ $ kopete

mirco@randir ~ $ QMultiInputContext::changeInputMethod(): index=0, slave=xim

mirco@randir ~ $    
```

das kleine kopetesymbol erscheint neben der uhr, aber ich kann es nicht öffnen und mit strg+c auch nicht beenden

hat jemand eine idee, woran es liegen könnte?

yona

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -msse -mmmx -m3dnow -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fforce-addr -falign-functions=4 -fprefetch-loop-arrays"
> ```
> ...

 

Es mag vielleicht kleinlich klingen, aber mein Vorschlag: Versuch mal bitte zuerst Kopete + alle Abhängigkeiten mit safe CFLAGS zu übersetzen. Die sehen mir doch ziemlich aggressiv aus.

Auch die LDFLAGS solltest dann vielleicht erstmal weglassen, die sind nicht unbedingt immer für Stabilität bekannt.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,-z,now -Wl,--sort-common" 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## Klaus Meier

kopete läßt sich nicht mit -O3 übersetzen. -O2 benutzen und alles geht.

Kann sowieso nur von -O3 abraten. Macht mehr Ärger als Nutzen, Geschwindigkeitsvorteil habe ich auch noch keinen feststellen können. Und bei den Anwendungen, wo es wirklich was bringt und es keine Probleme gibt, steht es schon im ebuild drin.

----------

## dakjo

Nein, es kann auch an meanwhile liegen. Hast du zufällig sametime als Useflag? Brauchst du das?

Wenn nicht emerge meanwhile -C, weil egal ob du das als USE-Flag an hast oder nicht benutzt er das sobald es installiert ist. Ich hab keinen Plan warum.

Ich habs deinstalliert und danach ließ sich kopete ganz normal bauen.

Probiers mal aus.

----------

## Hypfvieh

 *Quote:*   

> kopete läßt sich nicht mit -O3 übersetzen.

 

Kann ich net bestätigen. Hab Kopete sowohl bei mir (Athlon64 X2 3800+) und bei meinem Bruder (Athlon64 X2 5000+) mit -O3 installiert und es läuft prima. 

Vorteile hab ich auch keine bemerkt, wollte lediglich anmerken das -O3 bei mir problemlos klappt

----------

## Klaus Meier

Zitat aus den GWN: 

```
Warning:  Using anything beyond -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -march/-mcpu/-mtune in CFLAGS or CXXFLAGS (and -mieee, -mabi etc. on selected archs that tell you to do this), and using anything at all in LDFLAGS or ASFLAGS, is usually not worth the trouble for most users. There's usually very little benefit, if any, high risks, and large amounts of time spent on frustrating tuning that could be enjoyed doing far more interesting things. 
```

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich hatte bis eben die gleichen Probleme:

LDFLAGS haben nichts bewirkt, aber das hier:

USE="-sametime -slp" emerge kdenetwork

hat geholfen!

----------

## hurra

Jop, sametime als useflag raus, und schon klappts. War bei mir auch so.

----------

## Yonathan

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Ich hatte bis eben die gleichen Probleme:
> 
> LDFLAGS haben nichts bewirkt, aber das hier:
> 
> USE="-sametime -slp" emerge kdenetwork
> ...

 

nabend.

danke erstmal für die hilfen, aber ich habe:

1. kein kdenetwork auf dem rechner

2. an dem -O3 kann es nicht liegen, denn alles wurde bei mir bislang so kompiliert

3. die flags sind sicher, zumindest wenn man nach wikipedia und gcc geht und wenn mein proz das unterstützt, warum sollte ich es nicht mit reinnehmen, wäre doch verschwendung der ressourcen

werde sametime und slp mal aus den kopete-use-flags nehmen und es neu probieren.

yona

----------

## Yonathan

geht wieder, dauert bis es startet, aber geht.

danke für die hilfe.

yona

----------

